# Sex, Stress & Bodybuilding



## n3rd (Jan 16, 2012)

Lemme first introduce myself: I'm 18, I live in Switzerland and my mind is that of a cool 80 years old man who's bored by his life. This may sound intriguing, ignorant or whatever. It's just the way I feel and this forum is not about finding people who accept you the way you are, right? Let's move on.

I thought about what I should write in this journal and I couldn't decide. And I have neither read or taken a glimpse at the others. I thought about posting pictures of my body's development, which I will do, but I already chose _Sex, Stress & Bodybuilding_ as my title. I wasn't sure about the sex and stress though. So, here it is, my very first diary. Didn't think it would be in a public forum. What if somebody from school reads this and, like, all my secrets will be exposed? Anyway, Let's get to the point.

I will randomly post things dealing with the 3 subjects mentioned in the title starting later this day (or evening, depending on where you're living.)


----------



## n3rd (Jan 16, 2012)

Got back from wo (started today):

Warm-Up
-cycling 15mins

Abs:
- sit-ups 2x30, 1x20, and then holding it 'til I can't anymore. approximately 30secs break inbetween

Breast (is that the correct term?):
- butterfly 3x12 at 45kg. 30secs break inbetween
- butterfly on bench with dumbbells (again: correct term?) 2x8 at 15kg each again 30secs

Biceps
- various (2) dumbbell exercises at 10kgs till exhaustion
?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

i guess it's clear i'm just getting into it again after nearly 2years of doing literally nothing workout-wise. i'm looking forward to tomorrow


----------

